# Milo's Garage Gym



## Milo (Mar 14, 2017)

Already posted a pic of my new setup but here I'll be continuously updating on new changes and additions. Also good for swapping ideas with others.

Most recent change was adding carpet on top of the rubber matting. Once the rubber gets dirty you lose all grip. My feet were sliding around during Bench and Squat way too much. This carpet adds some serious grip and I like the look. Came up a few tiles short but will be getting more.

I don't use the plate storage pegs as they take away lots of options for accessories and when I'm recording my lifts it takes away most views. So I keep them on the ground.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2017)

I love this set up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2017)

Daaaaayum!!!!


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks dudes. Just something I got myself after getting out of the Navy before starting school up. Hopefully some day it gets on Trodizzle's level.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2017)

So jealous of the rack man. Thing is sexy


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 14, 2017)

More porn!

Looks so sexy. Still jealous.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 14, 2017)

All kinds of late 80s serial killer shit going on down there & what the hell is hanging off the ceiling ?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice rack.


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> All kinds of late 80s serial killer shit going on down there & what the hell is hanging off the ceiling ?



Thanks man that was the look I was going for. Currently looking for Dahmer's VW Bug as the centerpeice.
The ceiling is so my victims drop down little notes requesting what they need from the grocery store. I plug it back up afterwards so I don't disturb them from the noise.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2017)

Sweet rig! You selling memberships?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Thanks man that was the look I was going for. Currently looking for Dahmer's VW Bug as the centerpeice.
> The ceiling is so my victims drop down little notes requesting what they need from the grocery store. I plug it back up afterwards so I don't disturb them from the noise.



Ted Bundy had the VW, unless both did, but regardless you are still hanging with an elite group...lol. Great rack man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice set up


----------



## Dex (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like a basement. Is your garage in the basement? My home gym is in the basement but my kids keep taking more and more room from me. I will probably have to move my set up to the garage soon.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2017)

Dex said:


> Looks like a basement. Is your garage in the basement? My home gym is in the basement but my kids keep taking more and more room from me. I will probably have to move my set up to the garage soon.


It's the garage but half underground so useless as an an actual garage.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2017)

Was looking into getting a GHD but after taking measurements, I'd be busting my head through the ceiling. And the floor ones aren't the same. Really trying to smoke my hammies but a barbell gets pretty taxing after awhile. I already do deadlifts, sumo, deficit SLDL, etc. Obviously not all at once but I need to find something with a little more variation and not as taxing as the main barbell movements. Any ideas?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 16, 2017)

View attachment 3732


Picked this up a while back for a couple hundred bucks.  I have never found anything that kills hamstrings like this.  Straight up dead weight curl.  

You can find stuff like this fairly cheaply.  It's absolutely not interesting to anybody who isn't hardcore, thus a good deal.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2017)

Can't tell what it is. Single leg hammy curl?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll take some pics of my home gym this weekend. Got everything you need to get strong.


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2017)

Need some input people. Right now all I have is a straight bar and it's killing my shoulders during squats even for high bar. Been working mobility but they're really getting put through the ringer and it's affecting my bench.
I'm thinking about getting either a SSB or a Duffalo bar to help save my shoulders so everything isn't strictly a straight bar for squats. I have used both and like both of them but I'm wondering if anyone has any input for which one would give more bang for the ol buck.
I like the fact that the Duffalo is extremely similar to a traditional straight bar squat just easier on the shoulders. It's also nice to bench with sometimes.
As for the SSB, I think it's unparalleled for Good Mornings but also good for regular squats but is also great for front squats (another shoulder killer).
What say you?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2017)

No advice on either bar but have u moved your hands out on squat to save the shoulders? I had the same problem and had to move my hands out about five inches on each side to get rid of the shoulder and elbow pain. Just a thought but I'm sure you've tried.


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah man now my hands are out to the hooks on the rack. Only so far they can go out without a mono lift where you can bring the hooks in.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yeah man now my hands are out to the hooks on the rack. Only so far they can go out without a mono lift where you can bring the hooks in.



I have to smash my delts with my mobility wod ball before I can even get the bar on my back.  It sucks but its a must. 

Buy that ssb from kabuki. Its adjustable and crazy looking. Just get them both don't be a pussy. Lol


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 18, 2017)

Milo said:


> Can't tell what it is. Single leg hammy curl?



Single leg hamming curl. Dead weight from top to bottom, it'll make em bleed.


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I have to smash my delts with my mobility wod ball before I can even get the bar on my back.  It sucks but its a must.
> 
> Buy that ssb from kabuki. Its adjustable and crazy looking. Just get them both don't be a pussy. Lol


I actually looked at that but seems more of a jack of all trades and a master of none. Claims to be a buffalo bar too but I don't see that happening considering it's a straight bar...
Thought about getting both bars but god damn that shipping is rough!


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice very nice...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2017)

Milo said:


> I actually looked at that but seems more of a jack of all trades and a master of none. Claims to be a buffalo bar too but I don't see that happening considering it's a straight bar...
> Thought about getting both bars but god damn that shipping is rough!



Some dude on Instagram has a code for 10% off all kabuki shit if u do order one. Let me know if u do I'll look it up for u

I'd probably get a duffalo bar if I were in your shoes. Thing is bad ass and can use it on everything unlike a ssb.


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2017)

Think I'm gonna just go with the Duffalo. It comes as bare metal and if ordered directly from Kabuki you can get it coated. After shipping it's going to be damn near $700 so I think I'll save the SSB for another time lol. What's that code if you still have it?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2017)

Joes10 is the discount. Hope it works on the bars too.


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

Shit thanks man that saved me $66.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 21, 2017)

Where is the water fountain?


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Where is the water fountain?



On back order with my gosu ball and smith machine.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2017)

Small little white trash modification here. Realized that with these bar hooks the Duffalo bar will basically not even touch the plastic and sit right on the edge of the metal since the bar is curved. So I took a pair of Signature Gold wrist wraps that were too short and wrapped em tight around the hooks. Now the Duffalo will have some chaffing gear so its not metal to metal. Wouldnt be a garage gym without some kind of white trash modification.


----------



## IHI (Mar 26, 2017)

Milo said:


> Small little white trash modification here. Realized that with these bar hooks the Duffalo bar will basically not even touch the plastic and sit right on the edge of the metal since the bar is curved. So I took a pair of Signature Gold wrist wraps that were too short and wrapped em tight around the hooks. Now the Duffalo will have some chaffing gear so its not metal to metal. Wouldnt be a garage gym without some kind of white trash modification.



I label it function over form


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice milo. Rogue sells better j hooks than the ones that come with the racks. They're pricey though


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice milo. Rogue sells better j hooks than the ones that come with the racks. They're pricey though


Yeah I looked at those and like them. Mainly for the fact theyre slimmer which enables a wider grip. But looking closely the plastic is
even narrower on those. Kabuki needs to make j hooks for their bar. Not just to protect the metal but to cradle it in. Where they sit in a power rack is right on the bend so its a weird angle that makes it awkward. Having a monolift is best for it though because you can move the arms in.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2017)

Just try to use your mono attachment as much as u can with the duff bar cus its all plastic where the bar sits. 

And I know your worried about the bar getting ****ed up but a few scratches in the knurling won't destroy the bar. And I think the bars are made with stronger metal than those hooks. Could be wrong but I've been slamming my new bar around on the pins and shit and its not messing it up at all


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2017)

And u got the bar already? That was fast. U liking it?


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And u got the bar already? That was fast. U liking it?


Not yet man it will take a few weeks because Im having it clear zinc coated. But Ive used it regularly in my last gym amd it works best in a mono.


----------



## Milo (Mar 30, 2017)

Bands are in. Lookkng forward to using these as I consider myself to be in the the "slow lazy lifter" category.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2017)

Bands will make ya danceeeee


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bands will make ya danceeeee



Thats the plan. Tried to use my big blue one to hang from to stretch my hips and took a nose dive into the ground. Think I need the big black one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2017)

Try that bog blue one and the big grey one.  Or loop it a few times to shorten it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2017)

Dys and I were talking about what to do with the hooks. The duffalo doesn't sit right. Reality is its not a big deal though.


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Try that bog blue one and the big grey one.  Or loop it a few times to shorten it



Ill give that a try.



PillarofBalance said:


> Dys and I were talking about what to do with the hooks. The duffalo doesn't sit right. Reality is its not a big deal though.



Its manageable for sure. However if you rack it too far to one side it can slide off down to one side and if the weight is heavy enough its a bitch to recenter. This is all trivial but a custom hook may make things a little smoother. One thing is did notice before is that if you position your hooks so they swing inward instead of outward it helps cradle the bar a little better.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2017)

Milo said:


> Its manageable for sure. However if you rack it too far to one side it can slide off down to one side and if the weight is heavy enough its a bitch to recenter. This is all trivial but a custom hook may make things a little smoother. One thing is did notice before is that if you position your hooks so they swing inward instead of outward it helps cradle the bar a little better.


There u go. And when u put the hooks in put something in between the part that goes around the rack and the rack so it makes the hooks stay on an angle. Could do that just  when u use that bar


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> There u go. And when u put the hooks in put something in between the part that goes around the rack and the rack so it makes the hooks stay on an angle. Could do that just  when u use that bar



Yeah I might have to do that. Maybe a piece of metal stock in the holes to keep it open.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have to get all the Fn tools out of my garage. This is pretty much my dream setup. I have a folder for my bookmarks with all the rogue/exercise gear I want when the time comes to build the garage. Nice work, Milo.


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> I have to get all the Fn tools out of my garage. This is pretty much my dream setup. I have a folder for my bookmarks with all the rogue/exercise gear I want when the time comes to build the garage. Nice work, Milo.



The prep work is most of the battle. This garage was so ****ed up beforehand and I spent about a week cleaning it and prepping it before I set anything up. 
I also did what youre doing- making bookmarks in advance of everything I thought Id need. I would suggest to keep those bookmarked and look out for deals and slowly collect over time. Everything I have here except the bands and flooring was on sale whether it be special deals or black friday sales. Would highly suggest waiting for a big sale as shipping can kill you. I didnt pay for shipping which saved me about $1000.


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

So Ive been wanting to get a neutral pull up bar attachment for my rack. Love doing heavy neutral pull ups. But the attachment from Rogue is almost $200. So I got to tinkering and realized that my plate storage pegs are still boxed up and unused. I plugged em in and the shit works perfectly. Actually better than the attachment would do I think.
But they I got to thinking some more (it happens rarely). I said hey, that kinda looks like a bang peg. Then I went through the rest of the boxes and saw I had 6 more. Hot damn. Started plugging away and now Ive got my neutral pull up bars, and some HEAVY DUTY ASS band pegs. Both for reverse and normal directions. Have a look at the comparison LOL.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey don't knock those little pegs, that's what I use lol . they work fine damnit!!


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hey don't knock those little pegs, that's what I use lol . they work fine damnit!!


Its all about whos pegs bigger man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Its all about whos pegs bigger man.



That is true. Damnit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 5, 2017)

Haha. Nice set up. I think those large "band pegs" are plate holders. Either way, nice find.


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Haha. Nice set up. I think those large "band pegs" are plate holders. Either way, nice find.


Yes sir thats exactly what they are. I didnt want to use them as plate storage as they take up too much space.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yes sir thats exactly what they are. I didnt want to use them as plate storage as they take up too much space.



They sure do...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yes sir thats exactly what they are. I didnt want to use them as plate storage as they take up too much space.



Those are Massachusetts curb feelers.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> So Ive been wanting to get a neutral pull up bar attachment for my rack. Love doing heavy neutral pull ups. But the attachment from Rogue is almost $200. So I got to tinkering and realized that my plate storage pegs are still boxed up and unused. I plugged em in and the shit works perfectly. Actually better than the attachment would do I think.
> But they I got to thinking some more (it happens rarely). I said hey, that kinda looks like a *bang peg.* Then I went through the rest of the boxes and saw I had 6 more. Hot damn. Started plugging away and now Ive got my neutral pull up bars, and some *HEAVY DUTY ASS* band pegs. Both for reverse and normal directions. Have a look at the comparison LOL.


tell us how you really feel


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> tell us how you really feel


Do my BBPs intimidate you TS?


----------



## Milo (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet Duffalo! I got one about a month ago. Prepare to have your squat humbled. The thing has been absolutely kicking my squats ass, and making me feel like a kitten. I keep telling myself it will payoff in the long run.

But the thing is making my bench move up fast.


----------



## Milo (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah its sweet. Just a little weird in a power rack. Got this pup zinc coated as well to protect from rust.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yeah its sweet. Just a little weird in a power rack. Got this pup zinc coated as well to protect from rust.



Fancy. and yeah, my training max with the duff is about 125lbs less then straight bar...


----------



## Milo (Apr 10, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Fancy. and yeah, my training max with the duff is about 125lbs less then straight bar...



Really? I havent used it extensively but its seemed fairly close imo. Whats the reason it takes some poundages off?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2017)

Milo said:


> Really? I havent used it extensively but its seemed fairly close imo. Whats the reason it takes some poundages off?



Probably because it forces me to squat high bar...


----------



## Milo (Apr 10, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Probably because it forces me to squat high bar...



Ahhh gotcha!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2017)

That shit is sexy as fukk. I'm jealous


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2017)

Just one question: how are people who workout at gyms supposed to know you're stronger than them?


----------



## Milo (Apr 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That shit is sexy as fukk. I'm jealous


She aint bad! Like DYS said, takes a little getting used to. Broke it in today and my squat just felt so shitty lol. But as with everything it will acclimate. Had zero shoulder or bicep issues after squatting which was a huge relief. Ill be squatting with this up until a few weeks out from my meet.


Jin said:


> Just one question: how are people who workout at gyms supposed to know you're stronger than them?



Actually the plan is to go to my university's gym once a week. As much as Id like a full set of dumbbells, I could get way more bang for my buck as far as gym additions go. A full set is thousands of dollars. Which is why Ill probably get the adjustables Ecks has, theyre just sold out right now. So on Saturdays Ill be going to the uni gym to use their dumbbells for shoulders, arms, etc...


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Lucked out on this one. Family member doesnt use it anymore and said I could have it. Not sure if Ill use it but hey its a good addition.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice set up bro I can't wait till I can do that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

**** yeah man. I'd rip everything off of that thing and just make it a pulldown. Or keep it all and get a sick chest pump brahhhhhh


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> Nice set up bro I can't wait till I can do that


Thank you sir.



ECKSRATED said:


> **** yeah man. I'd rip everything off of that thing and just make it a pulldown. Or keep it all and get a sick chest pump brahhhhhh


Yeah I aint into the chest press thing but low rows, pulldowns maybe some leg press could be nice. Almost didnt want it because its gonna suck ass taking apart and putting back together.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't be a cheap ass and buy the rogue lat tower attachment bro. Its only like 2 grand. Lol

Buy me one too while you're at it


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't be a cheap ass and buy the rogue lat tower attachment bro. Its only like 2 grand. Lol
> 
> Buy me one too while you're at it



You know I was looking at those. A lot of people don't seem to like it though. The weight stack starts swinging all over the place when doing some movements.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> You know I was looking at those. A lot of people don't seem to like it though. The weight stack starts swinging all over the place when doing some movements.



No I'm talking the big lat tower attachment. Not the pulley thing. I have the pulley thing and have a secret to keep it from swinging. I like it a lot for only 90 bucks. The lat tower attachment thing is like 1)2 grand.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm talking about this bad boy lol 

http://www.roguefitness.com/monster-lat-pull-down-low-row-rack-mounted


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh Ill pass on that lol. Have you used yours for tricep work?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> Oh Ill pass on that lol. Have you used yours for tricep work?



Yes. I do pulldowns and shit also. I've had 5 plates on that bitch and it worked fine. Must have for a home gym. I'll share my secret with u when u get it. Haha


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Hahah. Yeah ill have a look at it. Was looking at placing an order for some other shit anyways:32 (1):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice setup.

 I used to have my entire basement set up as a gym. Sold all of my equipment about 6 years ago. I had over 15 grand in it and got a lousy 5 grand out of it. I found myself getting bored of it and needing some gym motivation. I joined my current gym and love it. I'll be honest though. I wish that I still had it sometimes. It was nice in the fact that there was never a wait for a bench or machine. I could superset 3-4 exercises whenever I wanted. Its not as easy in a gym.


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> I used to have my entire basement set up as a gym. Sold all of my equipment about 6 years ago. I had over 15 grand in it and got a lousy 5 grand out of it. I found myself getting bored of it and needing some gym motivation. I joined my current gym and love it. I'll be honest though. I wish that I still had it sometimes. It was nice in the fact that there was never a wait for a bench or machine. I could superset 3-4 exercises whenever I wanted. Its not as easy in a gym.


I agree. I like to go to my university's gym on Saturdays to look at all the slutty chicks and use the dumbbells. Cant hermit too much.


----------

